# '92SE - Intermitent Brake and Battery Light Flasing!



## sanford7575 (May 23, 2006)

Hi All,

Wondering if I can get some input from the forum on my latest issue.
All was well a few days ago and then I regrounded my amp/stereo directly to 
the negative battery terminal in hopes that the stereo system would be better grounded to stop the alternator whine that I've been getting.

Anyway, since the re-routing, I've been receiving an intermittent simultaneous flashing of the battery and brake light on the dash. I know that this usually means bad altrnator, but I just changed my alternator in December of '09 (95 Amp Napa brand due to limited availability from parts suppliers).

Yesterday, after driving about 30 miles, I made a stop off at pep boys, came back out and I couldn't start the car. The battery registered 12.6 Volts so I know it's OK. I disconnected and reconnected the negative battery cable and the car started, but drove like crap (sluggish, course, loud, acceleration
was not responsive like normal) all of the way home.

Today the car started normally, but about 5 miles into my commute, I started getting the intermittent battery and brake light again. The lights flashed for a few seconds, but then went away. The car ran normally, not sluggish like last night.

Anyone have a clue what could be causing the intermittent flashing? Is it definitely the alternator again? Could all of this be caused by the regrounding of the stereo? Could it be anything else? A bad alternator shouldn't cause sluggish performance, should it? 

I am completely at a loss for what's going on? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------

